# ISO-Image auf USB Stick



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Mit welchem Programm mache ich einen USB Stick Bootfähig?


MfG coroc


----------



## dmxforever (26. Mai 2012)

UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Danke, ich melde mich dann, obs geklappt hat


----------



## norse (29. Mai 2012)

ich persönlch empfehle xBoot. Funktiert ein wenig einfach und kann fast alle ISO's verschlucken. auch W7 / XP / und diverse tools wie mimtest, acronis, dban etc


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank auch dir, ich habs gemacht, aber mein Pc mag einfach kein Linux...Blödes Teil


----------



## Abductee (29. Mai 2012)

Create a USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu


----------



## coroc (29. Mai 2012)

Nö, hat sich erledigt. Denn, seis mit CD/DVD o0der mit Stick, meine Kiste kommt nicht hoch, sie hängt sich beim installieren auf


----------



## Avocado (15. Juli 2012)

kann es sein das deine Grafikkarte nicht erkannt wird? Ich wollte Ubuntu installieren und es ging nur des Fail Safe , d.h. ohne grafische Oberfläche.
Habe eine Asus 6950 DCII.
Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen wie ich Ubuntu nun installiert bekomme. Mit der Console bin ich nicht vertraut.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Juli 2012)

Also es gibt die Alternate Install CD. Die ist weniger grafisch sieht wie ne Art BSD Installation aus aber ist weit davon entfernt, das man irgendwelche Befehle wissen muss, um vorwärts zu kommen.

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)

Runter bis "Alternate Install CDs" und dann 32 oder 64 Bit Image runterladen.

Schöne Methode ein Bootstick zu machen ist übrigen auch dd. sudo dd if=/home/user/Image.iso of=/dev/sdb
Wenn /dev/sdb der Stick ist. Bei mir funktioniert das besser als Unetbootin, weil das mir irgendwelche Fehler bringt "Could
not Find gfxboot" etc. und mich in ne shell schmeisst und der Bootloader garnicht vom Stick gestartet wird.

Dann solltest du nach glaube ich auch ein grafischen Desktop haben mit der alternate CD.


----------



## Avocado (15. Juli 2012)

leider habe ich auch schon die Alternate CD runtergeladen, aufm USB-Stick mit Unetbootin Installiert und versucht auf der Festplatte zu installieren, aber leider klappte das auch nicht.
Hast du noch ne gute Idee?

Kann man es irgendwie umgehen, das die Grafikkarte nicht erkannt wird? Bei Ubuntu startet noch nichtmal die Live-Version, Opensuse bekommt wenigstens noch das hin. Bei Opensuse muss also die Grafikkarte nicht ganz so problematisch sein wie bei Ubuntu, welches ich nur auswählen kann und dann kurz den lila-braunen Ladeschirm sehe bevor es schwarz wird.

Da ich keine Rohlinge habe, hab ich einfach LinuxWelt gekauft und die DVD hat einige Distributionen drauf, unter anderem Ubuntu und Opensuse. 

________
Vielen Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Juli 2012)

Du könntest im Bootloader der Distro zu der Kernelzeile noch nomodeset hinzufügen. Das sollte KernelModeSetting deaktivieren, was
manchmal wohl probleme macht bei den openSource AMD und NVIDIA Treibern radeon und nouveau. Vielleicht gibt es auch ein Parameter
um nur ein VESA Output zu haben ohne das udev deine Graka erkennt und direkt den Treiber aus dem Kernel läd.
Als Kernel Parameter: video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24@60


----------

